# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  du lịch Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - biển Nhật Lệ

## fansipan02

Phong Nha – Nhật Lệ
*Thời gian: 04 ngày 04 đêm*
*Phương tiện:  Đi tầu hỏa, về máy bay*

*Đêm 01: HÀ NỘI - ĐỒNG HỚI                                                                                         (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*18h45:* Quý khách tập trung tại sảnh ga Hà Nội, hướng dẫn Anviettravel cùng đoàn làm thủ tục lên tầu.
*19h50:* Tầu TN7 khởi hành đi Đồng Hới, đoàn nghỉ đêm trên tầu.
*Ngày 01: BIỂN NHẬT LỆ                                                                                                  (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h53:* Tầu đến ga Đồng Hới, xe đón đoàn về khu du lịch biển Nhật Lệ. Quý khách gửi hành lý tại quầy lễ tân khách sạn, ăn sáng tại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó đoàn tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ.
*11h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa và làm thủ tục nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ trưa.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ, dạo chơi tự do.
*Tối:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan tự do, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 02: DSTG ĐỘNG PHONG NHA                                                                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* Sau bữa sáng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa đoàn đi Phong Nha, đến nơi đoàn xuống thuyền tại bến sông Son bắt đầu chuyến *khám phá khu DSTG Động Phong Nha*. Quý khách như lạc vào miền Tiên cảnh với Kỳ quan đệ nhất *động Phong Nha, Hang Bi Kí, Hang Tiên, Hang Cung Đình…* 
*Trưa:* Quý khách trở lại bến, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Đoàn khởi hành về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi tắm biển, tham gia các chương trình vui chơi thể thao trên biển như: *Bóng đá, kéo co, đua ghe ngo, bong bóng tình yêu…* 
*19h00:* Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại biển Nhật Lệ.
*Ngày 03:* *KDL BIỂN NHẬT LỆ                                                                          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh mặt trời mọc, vui đùa cùng sóng biển, tập thể thao...Sau đó đoàn về khách sạn dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng, nghỉ ngơi.
*Một ngày Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, dạo chơi tham quan tại biển Nhật Lệ. Hoặc tham gia các trò chơi thể thao trên biển như: Kéo co, bóng đá, bao bố…và các chương trình giao lưu trò chơi tập thể do công ty du lịch kết hợp cùng đoàn tổ chức (có kịch bản cụ thể).*
*Tối:* Sau bữa tối, đoàn tự do dạo chơi tham quan. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 04**:* *ĐỒNG HỚI - HÀ NỘI                                                                                       (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Đoàn dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tự do mua sắm hàng hóa đồ lưu niệm, tắm biển Nhật Lệ. Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi, sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, xe đón đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục lên chuyến bay trở về Hà Nội.
*Chiều:* Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn trong nội thành, chia tay Quý khách - Kết thúc chương trình tham quan.


*MỨC GIÁ TRỌN GÓI ÁP DỤNG CHO 01 KHÁCH: 0,000 VND*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn tử 80 khách người lớn trở lên)*


*Bao gồm:* 
1.       Xe vận chuyển tiêu chuẩn chất lượng phục vụ theo chương trình tham quan
2.      Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*** (02 - 03 khách/phòng)
3.      Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (Ăn sáng: 30,000đ/bữa; Ăn trưa/tối: 100,000đ/bữa).
4.      Vé tham quan các điểm.
5.      Thuyền thăm động Phong Nha.
6.      Hướng dẫn viên, kinh nghiệm phục vụ tận tình.
7.      Bảo hiểm du lịch
8.      Phục vụ 01 khăn lạnh + 01 chai nước suối/ngày/khách.
** Quà tặng của Anviettravel dành cho đoàn.*

*Không bao gồm:* 
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội.
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại…
• Phụ phí phòng đơn,
• Thuế VAT.
*Lưu ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi tính 15% giá tour.
• Trẻ em từ 2 - 11  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ)
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.

*---------------------------*
*CÔNG TY CP DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ:           441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội* 
*Chi nhánh:     386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh* 
*Điện thoại:     04.6674.0888 /** 0241 626 6789*
*Mobile**:           0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)*
*Yahoo:            huythanhtravel / Skype: huythanh.290*
*Email:* *sales01@anviettravel.vn  /  Website:* *www.anviettravel.vn*

----------

